# برنامج FlareSim



## zork (10 مارس 2007)

البرنامج موجود معي لكن ليس لدي الكراك

الرجاء ممن لديه ملف الكراك إرساله لكي نضعه تحت يد الإخوة

بالمناسب هذا البرنامج يستخدم لتصميم و محاكاة ال flares


----------



## المطوري (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم واين البرنامج اصلا ليتم البحث عن الكراك لاحقا


----------



## zork (12 مارس 2007)

اذا تحب احط البرنامج في اي موقع

بس ترى تعبت على شان احصل الكراك وبدون فائدة


----------



## صابرسعيد (12 مارس 2007)

ألاخ الكريم ممكن ترفع البرنامج على أى سرفر وبعد تنصب البرنامج يمكن عمل كراك لة بعد الكشف
على Coor center بتاع البرنامج ولو فشلت فى عمل كراك للبرنامج ممكن عمل كراك مؤقت بفترة زمنية موقتة 
مع الشكر


----------



## المطوري (12 مارس 2007)

الأن متى سترفع البرنامج يا اخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المطوري (12 مارس 2007)

الأن متى سترفع البرنامج يا اخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zork (13 مارس 2007)

المطوري قال:


> الأن متى سترفع البرنامج يا اخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

المطوري

الف شكر لك على حماسك

سوف ارفع البرنامج اليوم او بكرة


اسف يا اخي لأني مشغول جداً


المهم لما تشوف طريقة للبرنامج لاتنسنا يا أخي


----------



## zork (13 مارس 2007)

صابرسعيد قال:


> ألاخ الكريم ممكن ترفع البرنامج على أى سرفر وبعد تنصب البرنامج يمكن عمل كراك لة بعد الكشف
> على Coor center بتاع البرنامج ولو فشلت فى عمل كراك للبرنامج ممكن عمل كراك مؤقت بفترة زمنية موقتة
> مع الشكر


 

الأخ العزيز صابر سعيد


انا لا افهم في هذه الأشياء 

انت شكلك خبير 

المهم سوف ارفع البرنامج اليوم او بكرة بالكثير


بس يا حبيبي لاتنسانا من الكراك
:2: :2:


----------



## zork (14 مارس 2007)

هذا هو رابط تحميل البرنامج 

همتكم يا شباب

http://mihd.net/6dw851


----------



## المطوري (14 مارس 2007)

why we can not download ????


----------



## softchem (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج, علما بانة برنامج ضخم(167 ميكابايت)

thanks a lot zork


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي الملف اود ان اخبرکم بانی قد بحثت جمیع المواقع الخاصه بل تکریک ( الکراک) ولاکن لسه ماوصلش البحث جاری ......................


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (14 مارس 2007)

شکر الکراک لسه ما موجود فی مواقع التکریک


----------



## zork (17 مارس 2007)

المطوري

الظاهر عندك مشكلة في الجهاز او النت

*********************************************************
softchem 

الف شكر على مررورك على الموضوع و يشرفني وجود اسمك في موضوعي

****************************************************************** vbmenu_register("postmenu_373365", true); 
علي محمد المهندس 

ربنا يوفق و تشوف لنا حل للبرنامج
vbmenu_register("postmenu_373399", true);


----------



## المطوري (17 مارس 2007)

صدقت يا اخي كانت توجد مشكلة في الوندوز التحميل جاري شكرا


----------



## zork (18 مارس 2007)

المطوري قال:


> صدقت يا اخي كانت توجد مشكلة في الوندوز التحميل جاري شكرا


 

أخي المطوري

اتمنى انك تقدر تسعد الكل بكرك يكسر الدنيا


:5: :13:


----------



## zork (1 أبريل 2007)

*وين الكراك يا مطوري*



المطوري قال:


> الأن متى سترفع البرنامج يا اخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

السلام

انشا الله تكون لقيت الكراك
:5:


----------



## LOSTS (8 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء الكراك للسهم flaresim
شكرا لك


----------



## momi133 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

its license dont work
please help me


----------

